# Troubled breathing in lamb



## Alexz7272 (Mar 29, 2018)

I am pretty positive she will pass but what all would you try? She was fine when I picked her up yester afternoon but then sfter her first feeding, she developed this. (I left my farmhand feed her and honestly I think she got too much air or maybe some in her lungs because she wasn’t listening to me about how to feed )


----------



## Alibo (Mar 30, 2018)

How is she doing?


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 30, 2018)

What was she fed?  I haven't seen anything like that but it seems very weak.


----------

